# Lionel Crane Car 6-81844



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I noted on Lionel's shipping schedule that the Bethlehem Steel Crane car (6-81884) may be shipped sometime in August 2016. Just got an email from Charles Ro charging my credit card and advising me that I have a Fedex package being delivered tomorrow. Since this is the only preorder I have left with Ro....I gotta assume the Crane Car is on its way........this should be a nice accessory to go with the Boom car.......anyone else receive it yet or been notified?

-Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Yep, I received notice from Ro that they need updated info from me. I ordered the DT&I crane. This will be run with the previously shipped MOW boom car.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Keith for confirming.........looking forward to playing around with this accessory!

-Pete


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

BFI66 said:


> Thanks Keith for confirming.........looking forward to playing around with this accessory!
> 
> -Pete


Guys, it would be nice to see a few photos of these when you've actually got them on the rails. I've got the Southern Pacific version on order but that's not scheduled to ship until later this month.

These cars have been delayed so often and long that I've finally got impatient. 

P.S. I see that Charles Ro now lists all of the crane cars as "in stock" but mine's coming from another big dealer also named "Charlie"! Hope this means it will actually be on its way soon.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Hope they turn out to b e everything you expected. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm curious how this is going to differ from the TMCC model. I know the boom car has enhanced sounds, but I'm at somewhat of a loss what they could have stuffed into the crane car that it didn't already have.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a TMCC Crane. It is a very cool item. I hope they improved the outriggers. The older ones are prone to popping out unexpectedly and the catch not working at all. I have to replace a few of them.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since the outriggers are problem-prone, I don't use them. Also, you have to do a lot of manual fooling around with them, put the stands down, and manually retract them.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I called Ro, to update my info. He said these are in and mine should ship today. Will post pic when I get it.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Since the outriggers are problem-prone, I don't use them. Also, you have to do a lot of manual fooling around with them, put the stands down, and manually retract them.


Me either - I mean I don't use them as the gimmick of having them pop out by remote control adds little if anything to the play value of the crane. 

I've taken apart two of the mechanisms that hold the outriggers and thought that the problem of them not staying retracted could be solved with a bit of extra plastic, which I hope also occurred to Lionel. Frankly I would not have been bothered if this feature had been eliminated. hwell:


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> ... I see that Charles Ro now lists all of the crane cars as "in stock" but mine's coming from another big dealer also named "Charlie"! Hope this means it will actually be on its way soon.


When I checked last night, I noticed Charlie Ro is listing all the crane cars as in-stock EXCEPT the MOW roadname. Now I know he's been sold-out of the MOW's for many months. But I also saw Charlie Nassau's "now shipping" thread on another forum, and the MOW crane was not on the list. So I suspect the MOW crane missed the boat, and perhaps we'll see it as part of Lionel's next Chinese shipment.

David


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I have to stop reading these posts!!! I just ordered the bs from Charles Rio


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

"Missing the boat" seems accurate! Not least because I can't think of any other reason for one model not to ship with the others. 

It's only really morbid curiosity but I'd like to know the reason for the very long delay in shipping any of the cranes. Having opened up a TMCC one to cure a hook and boom cable problem, I could see that they are mechanically far more complicated than any diesel model engine I can think of. Must have been a nightmare to get a suitably skilled manufacturer to assemble them.

Anyway I trust Lionel has taken the opportunity also to cure the radio board issue that afflicted some of the TMCC versions.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The MOW version may have simply been all sold out in the pre-orders.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Received mine yesterday......first impression it is heavy and looked well made......instructions were a bit vague to me and I had to reread them a few times but they do make sense......probably me. It synced up well with my boom car......but then dissappointment reared its ugly head.

The problem lied with the auxiliary hook......the main hook worked well but the auxilliary hook failed to retract.....it lowered but would not retract. Through the cab doorway you can see the gear that operates it. That is where I could see it turn to lower but fail to reverse. 

Also, the outriggers were a pain to set and did not eject as they should. They only worked intermittently and would pop out when going around my track......which could be an issue if they pop out and catch onto scenery or other items along the track.

I immediately called my dealer after spending some time troubleshooting and concluding it had to be a board or loose wire problem with the hook. He advised, which I did this morning to ship it back, where he will replace it or repair it.
Here's hoping I get a direct replacement.

Side Note: Take a few pics of the strings going from the boom to the hooks for future reference......alot going on there.

I really want to like this crane.....the fun value is definitely there when synced with the boom car. Hopefully mine was the rotten apple in the barrel and everyone else has a good experience with it.

-Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2016)

rboatertoo said:


> I have to stop reading these posts!!! I just ordered the bs from Charles Rio


I did the same thing yesterday!:sold:

Emile


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Pete, hopefully your dealer can make it right for you. Its sounds like they did nothing to improve the outriggers though. Its cool when its working but they can be pretty finicky. 

Pete


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The MOW version may have simply been all sold out in the pre-orders.


Quite possibly true, John. However, I'd still expect to see it on a dealer's "now shipping from Lionel" list, and the MOW crane was conspicuously absent from a pretty big dealer's list.

BTW, I pre-ordered the MOW and Bethlehem Steel cranes from Charlie Ro, but have yet to receive a shipping email for the MOW. Whereas I did get a shipping email for the Bethlehem Steel crane, and it arrived Saturday. That's what led me to believe we'll probably see the MOW crane from dealers next month.

Has anyone spotted the MOW crane yet???

David


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm curious how this is going to differ from the TMCC model. I know the boom car has enhanced sounds, ....


In what way are the sounds enhanced?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

I do not have a TMCC version, so I can only speak from my knowledge of the Newer Legacy version.....when synced to the boom car it is very loud and sounds very clear. I detected three modes which can be accessed through your 990 handheld controller when the appropriate button is pressed.
1.Crane sounds only
2.Crane sounds with crane operators voice
3.Crane sounds off

-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think some of the things that were done with the sounds is when it's rolling they have background sounds from what I was told. The old TMCC one had the options that Pete mentions. This is from the manual for the TMCC version.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

I actually do have the "TMCC" crane/boom set ... in BN. I was wondering if there were major changes with Legacy. Sometimes I think about selling my BN pair and buying one of the new sets .... an eastern road or MOW.

For those of you new to these crane/boom sets .... as everyone says .... you'll see how much fun they are. Get imaginative in the jobs you have them do. Mine even gets deployed in my Christmas tree harvesting scene during the holidays.

I even very much enjoy the hokey dialog .... while in my locomotives I shut it off.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

i do not run mine on the layout. i have it at a derailment, where it can be worked to rerail the car that it is off the tracks. that what i can have the outriggers deployed and braced.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Fabforrest said:


> i do not run mine on the layout. i have it at a derailment, where it can be worked to rerail the car that it is off the tracks. that what i can have the outriggers deployed and braced.


Fab, fab idea.....now only to find some spare real estate on my layout to set up that vignette......this way I can deploy the outriggers permanently and have optimum play value for visitors to operate it with my spare 990 controller!

-Pete


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

here is the setup.

















next to the edge for good visibility. had to sacrifice one track of the Winter Park Yard, but just could not imagine a way to have the car travel and work as a crane. 

the only thing i have to watch out for is first time visitors wanted to put the car back on the tracks by hand thinking it is not supposed to be like that.


and, yes, i know the hook would not be where it is. it just works well this way.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice.....the scene works well!

-Pete


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

BFI66 said:


> I detected three modes which can be accessed through your 990 handheld controller when the appropriate button is pressed.
> 1.Crane sounds only
> 2.Crane sounds with crane operators voice
> 3.Crane sounds off
> ...


Well, because I had my SP boom car months ago in advance of the crane I played around with it (in hindsight it was with an old version of the Legacy software, which I suppose could make a difference) and did not detect these specific options. They seem different from the TMCC ones GRJ illustrates but then I did not try turning any sounds off.

In any case, at the April 2015 York meet I asked Mike R. what was going to be different about this set and the answer was Legacy sounds - essentially the quilling diesel horn and the overall better sound fidelity that Legacy generally has over TMCC. I can say that the sound effects from the sound-equipped boom car are very hi-fi and (fortunately, in my view) the basic dialogue that made the TMCC sets so entertaining has been preserved.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

P.S. Having looked at the crane and boom car manuals again I can't see that there is any great difference between the TMCC features and the Legacy ones apart from the quilling horn. Not sure whether any of the Legacy cranes have a steam whistle as some of the TMCC cars did.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> .... Not sure whether any of the Legacy cranes have a steam whistle as some of the TMCC cars did.


No... they're all diesels. I wish they did some more steam.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, for a premium, I might sell my steam MOW TMCC set.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

JimL said:


> No... they're all diesels. I wish they did some more steam.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, for a premium, I might sell my steam MOW TMCC set.


Please don't tempt me, John. I have a terrible habit of selling _low_, and buying _high_, when I want something. lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My kind of buyer.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

JimL said:


> For those of you new to these crane/boom sets .... as everyone says .... you'll see how much fun they are. Get imaginative in the jobs you have them do. Mine even gets deployed in my Christmas tree harvesting scene during the holidays.
> 
> I even very much enjoy the hokey dialog .... while in my locomotives I shut it off.


How do you have it pick up the Christmas trees? Are you just getting the hooks around the trees or using a special attachment? Just curious.

I did see, some time ago on another forum, where a guy bought a brass clamshell bucket and attached it to the hooks of the crane. He was able to maneuver the hooks to open the bucket, grab logs, and close the bucket to carry them to a pile or waiting train car. I thought it was cool and that versatility sold me on ordering a Legacy crane. I located a much cheaper clamshell bucket than his, but I had to modify it slightly to open and close as easily. Should be fun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one of those brass buckets in my parts box, I'm planning on doing the same thing.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

would like to see that in operation


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have one of those brass buckets in my parts box, I'm planning on doing the same thing.


John, could you show us a pic of it and perhaps direct us to where to buy the bucket.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't recall the outfit I bought it from, it was recommended to me by someone else. I'm looking around, can't find what I did with it or I'd snap a picture!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

No problem, John.....saw this on ebay.....is this it?
$80.00 price tag is a bit high, me thinks!










-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It looks very similar to that one, it actually came disassembled in a bag. However, mine was around $30, I wouldn't pay $80 for it. If I find it, I'll snap a shot.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I bought this one...only difference is mine is black and this one is blue. Also comes in yellow. Made by NZG. I think I paid $30.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I just found out that I didn't modify mine, to get it to open easily. I only had to work it for that, by simply opening and closing continuously and adding a drop of oil. The modification was for the chain.

I wanted the chain to pull straight up and the tiny side hole was not big enough for a good chain so I added a screw eye. Now the chain slides up and down easily opening and closing the bucket. The bright brass chain, on the side, will be removed and I'll add a chain to the top hole.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks like mine, did it come as sort of a kit you had to put together?


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Found this one at Crow River Products for $12.











Here's a description

General purpose, Clam-Shell Bucket for moving bulk materials like coal, ballast, gravel, etc. 

Based on a 1 cubic yard Power Wheel Bucket, it is approximately 1 1/8" L X 1/2" W X 1 11/16" H from bottom of bucket to the top of the hanging sheave. Can be positioned closed or opened. 

Can also be used on "O" and "S" Scale as a smaller capacity bucket.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine is larger than that, if I could only find the box it's in...


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That looks like mine, did it come as sort of a kit you had to put together?


No, it was already assembled...came in a blister pack.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Addendum:

Kudo's to my vendor, for sending me a direct replacement for my defective crane car yesterday. But once again, that faded into disappointment. After giving it a trial run, I noted all features worked as they should until I tried to turn the boom left or right on its platform......it would not work with my 990 controller. Frustrated I called Lionel to check if I had done something wrong but the service rep, who was excellent by the way, said I was doing everything right and that I should send it in for repair or recontact the vendor. At this point, I did not want to lose another week due to repair. So, since they are only 6 screws to take out to release the cab, I decided to investigate. I immediately found the problem to be one of the gears utilized by the crane loose inside the cab. Upon close examination that gear had a set screw used to tighten the gear down on a shaft. I looked around and found a shaft that looked like it needed the gear, reattached it, and tightened the set screw.......this appeared to be the fix and everything now works great. Hopefully this will help anyone out there who has a similar issue.

The only other thing of note I noticed about this crane,is that there is a bit of lag time when operating the hooks and turning the boom left or right. Anyone else have that issue.....its not excessive lag time but noticeable. In addition i noted a handwritten note on the styrofoam insert stating you should always keep the hooks 1 inch from the top of the boom.

-Pete


----------

